# Urgent Care Coding - found modifiers



## melissamiller (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm coding for an Urgent Care Center and I'm not getting paid for 99050, 99051, and S9088. I know some carriers don't pay these, but some I found out do. I found modifiers- -UF, -UG, -UH, -UJ. Has anyone else used these modifiers and got paid? Do I attach them to the 99 codes or the S code? Thanks for the help.


----------



## kellyobenour@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2013)

When are you using the 99050 code?  This code is only to be used when you are seeing patients other then your normally scheduled hours.  Or Days when office is normally closed.  Are your docs taking patients after scheduled hours?  Are they coming in on holidays when you are normally closed to see patients?  

I work at an urgent care and we never use 99050 because we never take patients after our scheduled hours.  It is my understanding that if your schedule hours are until 8 pm and as long as the patient is there, prior to 8 pm (even if visit is 1 hour long), you cannot bill this code. However, if you close at 8 pm and you choose to see patient who walks in at 8:30 pm, you should be able to use this code.  

However, we DO use 99051.  Which is when we see patients during our normally schedule night, weekend and holiday hours.  Although, many payors will not reimburse for this. We do not use any special modifiers.  Either they pay it or they dont.  

I do not use the S9088 code either,  as this code simply states the patient was seen in an Urgent Care, which is documented by using the proper POS code.   

We DO use the S9083 "global fee urgent care centers" code.  We only use this code for payors that are set up as "global fee insurances".  So, our contract with these payors state we are ONLY allowed to bill this ONE code.  No others.  No matter what procedures are done.  

Does any of this help answer your questions?

Kelly Wadle, CPC


----------



## kellyobenour@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2013)

question for you, do you know how we might go about getting a specific Board on the discussions for "urgent care"?  I've posted a request twice on the general discussion board, but have yet to get a response.  I do not know who to contact to get this done.  

I think it would be a great idea, don't you?

Kelly Wadle, CPC


----------



## donnalynn (May 28, 2013)

I agree!  I think a specific board would be great!


----------



## jmcpolin (May 28, 2013)

I always code S9088 for non government and non Blue Cross payers and I always get it paid.


----------



## KSchrader (Sep 19, 2022)

jmcpolin said:


> I always code S9088 for non government and non Blue Cross payers and I always get it paid.


Do you use any modifiers?


----------



## gpugh0501 (Nov 17, 2022)

KSchrader said:


> Do you use any modifiers?


Did you ever get an answer to your question about the modifier!?  I see you did not get it here.  I have the same question.  I have posted many questions in the past with no replies.  Good luck to you.


----------

